# LEIPZIG | Hofe am Bruhhl - Shopping Center & Apartments | U/C



## mark1100 (Jun 8, 2005)

Höfe am Brühl, Leipzig
Richard-Wagner-Platz 1, 04109 Leipzig

Construction Site:









http://nachrichten.lvz-online.de/leipzig/citynews/baustart-fuer/r-citynews-a-46248-0.html


Webcam:









http://www.panterra.tv/a3/wp/leipz/leipz01.jpg










Souce:Grüntuch & Ernst














































http://www.mfi.eu/index.php?id=1239


DDR Times:










before :










(wiki)

Planned opening Autumn 2012
Shops 130
Retail space approx. 44,400 sqm
No. of apartments 70

Sales levels 3
Parking spaces 820
Purchase power index 89

propaganda video(german):


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The *Höfe am Brühl* ("Brühl Courtyards") are completed for a while, the mall opened 25 September 2012.

Website: http://www.hoefe-am-bruehl.de/
Commons images: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Höfe_am_Brühl?uselang=de

Facts: located next to Leipzig Central Station (one of Europe's largest), 250 million EUR investment, 45.000 sqm of retail space, 130 stores

Impressions:








http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:H%C3%B6fe_am_Br%C3%BChl_20120928-6.jpg









http://maltris.org/hoefe-am-bruehl-leipzig-eroeffnen-heute-1295.html









http://www.mfi.eu/aktuell/meldung/leipzigs-ob-stolz-auf-deutschlands-schoenstes-shoppingcenter.html









http://www.mfi.eu/aktuell/meldung/leipzigs-ob-stolz-auf-deutschlands-schoenstes-shoppingcenter.html









http://www.mfi.eu/aktuell/meldung/leipzigs-ob-stolz-auf-deutschlands-schoenstes-shoppingcenter.html









http://airblogger.de/damit-sie-in-den-hofen-am-bruhl-immer-luft-bekommen/

History




(images compiled by Carot)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Panorama of the Höfe am Brühl mall:









Compiled by user Streetline, http://panoramastreetline.de/hoefe-am-bruehl-leipzig-deutschland-P4929


Architects: *Grüntuch Ernst*, Berlin


----------

